# Do You HATE E-Z Up's?



## cpmm665 (Jan 6, 2009)

That's a photo of two E-Z wrecks. What a PIA to transport to the dump.








This is a Sport-brella XL. It didn't take four men and a pocket knife to erect or take down. *No Fingers were pinched*















This is a Sport-brella over a Judges/gunners chair, Sweet Coverage!








$3.50, not $32.50 Umbrella stand.













$10 bistro umbrella from Harbor Freight, velcro or clamps.


SHOW ME THE SHADE!


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

and if the wind blows, how do they do?


----------



## DEAD EYE (Dec 30, 2009)

We use these and love them


----------

